# Was Jonathan Edwards Reformed?



## sastark (Jul 31, 2008)

I would answer with an emphatic YES, but some are not so sure:

Was Jonathan Edwards Reformed?

Also linked from the HeidelBlog.


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Jul 31, 2008)

Hi Seth,

Jeff isn't saying that JE wasn't Reformed, but he is asking an important question. He does make a distinction between "narrowly" and "broadly." Jeff's post is worth reading.


----------



## sastark (Jul 31, 2008)

R. Scott Clark said:


> Hi Seth,
> 
> Jeff isn't saying that JE wasn't Reformed, but he is asking an important question. He does make a distinction between "narrowly" and "broadly." Jeff's post is worth reading.



Certainly worth reading, and discussing in my opinion. 

I suppose it's a question of just how "narrowly" we define "Reformed." Must one be Presbyterian to be Reformed? Historically, the answer is no. But, if we define reformed as "holding to the WCF", then it has to be yes. It's just a shame how many get left out of being "reformed" if that is how narrowly we define the term.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 31, 2008)

http://www.puritanboard.com/f18/jonathan-edwards-presbyterian-18713/

Jonathan Edwards is My Homeboy - Jonathan Edwards Center at Yale University - SKREENED.COM


----------



## DMcFadden (Jul 31, 2008)

Great post! Thanks.


----------



## DeoOpt (Aug 1, 2008)

*Of corse*

Of corse Im reformed, how could I not be. Have you not read my wounderful treatise on "Sinners in the hands of an angry God"?


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Aug 1, 2008)

If someone will explain to me how to post a new thread (I go away away and someone changed the locks eh?) I'll post cover art and link for a new book that explores this question in some depth.


----------



## sastark (Aug 1, 2008)

R. Scott Clark said:


> If someone will explain to me how to post a new thread (I go away away and someone changed the locks eh?) I'll post cover art and link for a new book that explores this question in some depth.



Dr. Clark,

I sent you a PM with directions. Hope it helps!


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Aug 1, 2008)

Thanks Seth!


----------

